# 22 year old guy having sex with 16 year old girl



## Dewayne2 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi. Long time reader, first time poster.

I found this in a fitness forum.

A guy, 22, wants to have sex with a girl who's 16. I'm the dad of a 1 year old daughter. I am worried about her enough as it is, but I cant think of how much I'd worry about this if this was my daughter. I'm angry about this guy doing this, am I right to be angry? What would you do if your daughter was in this situation?

(to make things equal, you can read the 22 year old guys side on his blog, http://www.becomingapua.com/2007/09/06/hav...-a-16-year-old/ )


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Let me put it the way i see it. My grandfather was 14 years older than my grandmother. Legal age to make yuour own sexual decisions is 14 years old, i think it should be at LEAST 16. But thats the canadian government for ya. Im 21 right now would i do a hottie 16 year old..... Probably not, would it ake me mad, depends on who the chick is (my sis hed be getting a pounding) but if you arent realted, who really cares.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I voted 'Yes' because you're right to be angry if it conflicts with your own personal morals. However, it'd be good to ask yourself WHY you have these feelings. Conditioning of society in general? Religious teachings/upbringings? Some odd taboo you can't quite explain?

It's always important to know why you take a certain stance on a topic.

Personally speaking I would say it's situational... Legally - in Canada at least - there's nothing wrong with this situation. When you bring in specifics it makes things different.

My usual question is how much of a loser does the 22 year old guy have to be in order to be sleeping with the 16 year old girl?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's pretty weak for 22 year old guy going after a 16 year old.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

that sh*t happens around my place all the time!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I think the worry here is the danger of a young girl being taken advantage of. Even if she was 18 the worry would still be the same. If both are willing and he "really" does care for her then it should not be such an issue, I just don't like the idea of guys preying on girls full stop. You know as in nieve girls being easy impressed by an older guy who is just out to get his rocks off. That makes me mad.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

My parents are 14 years apart as well... But they got married when my mom was TWENTY, not sixteen.... I think there's obviously an 'issue' with this, as perhaps some sixteen year old girls have the social and mental ability to handle a 'relationship' like that, but I would have to say IN GENERAL most do not.

And as many that were in their mid twenties know you 'know more now' then you did back then.

Again this is in 'general terms' obviously some things can be the 'exception', but then again thats why they are called 'exceptions.'

My two cents


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> My parents are 14 years apart as well... But they got married when my mom was TWENTY, not sixteen.... I think there's obviously an 'issue' with this, as perhaps some sixteen year old girls have the social and mental ability to handle a 'relationship' like that, but I would have to say IN GENERAL most do not.
> 
> And as many that were in their mid twenties know you 'know more now' then you did back then.
> 
> ...


Exactly....

What if she was 15..or 14...where do you draw the line? This dumbass probably cant get laid by someone that has more life experience so he is targeting the only people that will give him the time of day....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i find it disgusting and pathetic for older men to go after young girls. as one gets older it doesn't matter if a couple are 10, 20 or 30 years apart as long as they're both adults.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

This guy should have his PUA cred revoked.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

how much of a relationship does this guy hope to have with a immature 16 year old girl... and how many 22 year old guys are really mature or wanting a relationship that involves more then sex.. sounds to me that this guy just wants young p*ssy... I'd rip his balls off if it was my daughter.. I'd gladly go to jail to stop a pervert like that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> My parents are 14 years apart as well... But they got married when my mom was TWENTY, not sixteen.... I think there's obviously an 'issue' with this, as perhaps some sixteen year old girls have the social and mental ability to handle a 'relationship' like that, but I would have to say IN GENERAL most do not.
> 
> And as many that were in their mid twenties know you 'know more now' then you did back then.
> 
> ...


It definately depends on the age of both people. I mean "yeah my grandparents are 10 years apart" might be alright cause the granddad was 31 when he met the 21 year old girl which is fine. But if the guy was 21 and the girl was 11, that would be f'd up.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you can be mad for whatever reason you want to-

personally, being 23, 18 and up fair game, below 18, you're a pedophile

*edit*

after reading the article...that kid is such a toolbag it's no surprise he's going after 16 year olds...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think that a man or woman who prays on underage minors are tools and should be out in jail.

But what about meeting someone and not knowing their age?
I mean, I hate tio admit this but when I was single between 19 to 22, I slept with two girls who where underage. First girl, I meet at a party, her bro intruduce us and we hung out. I was 19 at the time, long story short we hooked up and find out later that she is 14. Was it my fault? I dont know maybe.....
Second time, I was 21 or 22 and I went to a club 21 and over..... Meet a hot as chick and we hooked up... After we saw each a few times, then the age thing came up. I found out she was 15.... I was OMG and ended it right there and then.....

I dont like to ask a woman's age that I meet somewhere that is 18 and over.... But minors sometimes sneak in....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> I think that a man or woman who prays on underage minors are tools and should be out in jail.
> 
> But what about meeting someone and not knowing their age?
> I mean, I hate tio admit this but when I was single between 19 to 22, I slept with two girls who where underage. First girl, I meet at a party, her bro intruduce us and we hung out. I was 19 at the time, long story short we hooked up and find out later that she is 14. Was it my fault? I dont know maybe.....
> ...


Wow man. hooking up with a 15 year old..... no words.

I did ID a girl once, her ID said 18 so I was cool with that. She told me she was 20 though when I was 23. Still a hottie though so no regrets.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> I think that a man or woman who prays on underage minors are tools and should be out in jail.
> 
> But what about meeting someone and not knowing their age?
> I mean, I hate tio admit this but when I was single between 19 to 22, I slept with two girls who where underage. First girl, I meet at a party, her bro intruduce us and we hung out. I was 19 at the time, long story short we hooked up and find out later that she is 14. Was it my fault? I dont know maybe.....
> ...


seriously man...there's a visual difference between a 14 year old and an 18 year old....

when i was 19 i probably would have f*cked anything that let me if she was hot, so i understand.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Boobah said:


> seriously man...there's a visual difference between a 14 year old and an 18 year old....
> 
> when i was 19 i probably would have f*cked anything that let me if she was hot, so i understand.


Are you shitting me.... Some chicks I see in middle school are good looking and can pass for 18 or 19. So dont tell me you can tell if a girl is 14 or 18.... Some girls are 21 and look 14 or some girls are 14 and look 21.....

Besides, I wont ask a woman her age if I meet her at a bar or club that is for ADULTS. It is rude to many women to ask their age.... But then you run the risk of going to bed with a minor.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> seriously man...there's a visual difference between a 14 year old and an 18 year old....
> 
> when i was 19 i probably would have f*cked anything that let me if she was hot, so i understand.


Are you shitting me.... Some chicks I see in middle school are good looking and can pass for 18 or 19. So dont tell me you can tell if a girl is 14 or 18.... Some girls are 21 and look 14 or some girls are 14 and look 21.....

Besides, I wont ask a woman her age if I meet her at a bar or club that is for ADULTS. It is rude to many women to ask their age.... But then you run the risk of going to bed with a minor.

Just my 2 cents
[/quote]

Honestly man there are girls in middle school that are hot, but it's always "damn that girl is hot for her age". did you talk to these girls? usually age comes out in conversation pretty quickly too. I can see 16 or 17, but not 14....just b/c they have tits and ass doesn't mean they look old.

and yeah i pretty much always find out their age one way or another, i'm not a damn cop about it though asking for their id or anything, it just comes up in casual conversation.

Either way, just don't knock her up and run like hell the next morning lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

okay on the level man.... If you meet a hot chick at the club and she looks over 21.... are you going to give a dam if she has the lights working in the head? I sure as hell wont..... Why? Because I have just one thing on my mind


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

well hell yeah i will... my point is that if she's 14, i just don't see how she could look 21. although i could see why b/c in bars there's low lights and i'll probably be drunk as f*ck


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

sadboy said:


> okay on the level man.... If you meet a hot chick at the club and she looks over 21.... are you going to give a dam if she has the lights working in the head? I sure as hell wont..... Why? Because I have just one thing on my mind


Well i wouldn't really balme you, but how did a 14 or 15 year old get into a club?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

piranhaseeker said:


> okay on the level man.... If you meet a hot chick at the club and she looks over 21.... are you going to give a dam if she has the lights working in the head? I sure as hell wont..... Why? Because I have just one thing on my mind


Well i wouldn't really balme you, but how did a 14 or 15 year old get into a club?
[/quote]

I really dont know how they do it **wonders for a minute***

I guess they must have gotten one of those.... what do you call them???

**thinks for a minute**

Oh yes, a FAKE ID


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

take half your age, then Add 7.

that is respectful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

sadboy said:


> okay on the level man.... If you meet a hot chick at the club and she looks over 21.... are you going to give a dam if she has the lights working in the head? I sure as hell wont..... Why? Because I have just one thing on my mind


Well i wouldn't really balme you, but how did a 14 or 15 year old get into a club?
[/quote]

I really dont know how they do it **wonders for a minute***

I guess they must have gotten one of those.... what do you call them???

**thinks for a minute**

Oh yes, a FAKE ID








[/quote]
usually i hear fake IDs dont work but if they try so hard to get in a club then it's fair game.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

he is only 6 yrs older then her for god sake!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

6 years depends on the age. 22 and 16 is a big difference. One just finished college and is starting his career(assuming he went to college) while the 16 year old is taking algebra I and worrying about if her backpack matches her skirt. If it was 30 and 24, then it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> he is only 6 yrs older then her for god sake!!!


So is an 8 year old and a 2 year old...or a 14 year old and an 8 year old.....


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

When I was 24 I was having sex with an 18 year old.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I think that and this is only my opinion, that i wouldnt be with a 16 yr old girl not because of the age but tha fact that a 16 yr old girl is not ready in the mind or has her body developed to its full potential, I am 31 and In the past year I have had a girlfriend that was 20 yrs old. Not saying shes much mature then a 16 yr old! lol, but But you have to draw the line somewhere. I just cant see why a guy would want to lay down with a kid,


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> he is only 6 yrs older then her for god sake!!!


So is an 8 year old and a 2 year old...or a 14 year old and an 8 year old.....








[/quote]

Well when i was 16 my bf was 22 and i didnt see nothing wrong with that









im not saying that we had sex but still we were dating!!


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

That cologne being out of his budget at 22? Maybe he should be at school getting his degree rather than cruising 'the mall' for 16 year olds. I bet he still lives with his parents.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> That cologne being out of his budget at 22? Maybe he should be at school getting his degree rather than cruising 'the mall' for 16 year olds. I bet he still lives with his parents.


No I don't still live with my parents. I mean, yikes.


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Canso said:


> take half your age, then Add 7.
> 
> that is respectful.


This might be the most important math formula of all time.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

16 isn't leagle so thats not acceptable. however im seein an 18 yo and im 30


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well your not talking about a 40 yo man, but a 22 year old guy, guys at 22 act like a 16 yo very inmature....:nod:

note=inmature<- spl??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"Immature" is the correct spelling.

If I had a 16 y.o. daughter, I would be concerned about a 22 y.o. guy because of the fact that while their immaturity levels are compatible, they might have maturity gaps in different areas...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I alone would be concerned b/c a 22 y.o. clearly has issues which is easily seen by the motives of the guy in the website. He's after one thing and admits it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sounds sick to me, but here in canada, consensual sex is legal with parents permission at 14, and at 16 it is legal period!
sick i know but makes you wonder why montreal is the sex capitol of the world........ and yet im not getting any


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe there is something wrong with me, but I see little wrong with it.

But I will add this, if I ever have a girl, she is never leaving my house. No outside contact until she is 30.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

well a large part is cultural. So as americans we are conditioned to think anything less then 18 is immoral/illegal. In other countries, 14 could be marrying age.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

CorGrav420 said:


> Let me put it the way i see it. My grandfather was 14 years older than my grandmother. Legal age to make yuour own sexual decisions is 14 years old, i think it should be at LEAST 16. But thats the canadian government for ya. Im 21 right now would i do a hottie 16 year old..... Probably not, would it ake me mad, depends on who the chick is (my sis hed be getting a pounding) but if you arent realted, who really cares.


where the f*ck is legal age to make sexual decisions 14?? mississippi??? big difference betwen 14 and 22 and 20 and 34 or 60 and 74..theirs not a girl on this planet that knows whats good for her at 14 or 16.. i have no daughters but no way in hell a girl should even be dating at 14 or 16 forget about sex, this is one of the reasons we have so many retarded bastards running around these days.. as far as my boys, there at that age where all they "want" to think about is girls but its already been made known that their not dating until maybe when their 16 and thats supervised.. they need to keep their f*cking heads in the books or on the football field and if they find themselves with too much time on their hands they know i can always find something for them to do


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Let me put it the way i see it. My grandfather was 14 years older than my grandmother. Legal age to make yuour own sexual decisions is 14 years old, i think it should be at LEAST 16. But thats the canadian government for ya. Im 21 right now would i do a hottie 16 year old..... Probably not, would it ake me mad, depends on who the chick is (my sis hed be getting a pounding) but if you arent realted, who really cares.


where the f*ck is legal age to make sexual decisions 14?? mississippi??? big difference betwen 14 and 22 and 20 and 34 or 60 and 74..theirs not a girl on this planet that knows whats good for her at 14 or 16.. i have no daughters but no way in hell a girl should even be dating at 14 or 16 forget about sex, this is one of the reasons we have so many retarded bastards running around these days.. as far as my boys, there at that age where all they "want" to think about is girls but its already been made known that their not dating until maybe when their 16 and thats supervised.. they need to keep their f*cking heads in the books or on the football field and if they find themselves with too much time on their hands they know i can always find something for them to do :laugh:
[/quote]

at least with boys you only have to worry about one wang...with girls you have to worry about every other wang. God help me if I have a daughter I'll seriously be a lunatic b/c i know how i was.

Back on topic:

a 22 year old guy wanting a 16 y.o. is clearly suffering from a bad case of massive doucheness. I mean seriously, 20 year old girls way hotter than 16 y.o. Any guy that's going after a young girl at 22 is clearly too much of a tool to get a girl his own age, no matter how cute the young one is (sorry pink







)


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Is Ok boobah, i don't know why though i never liked guys my age....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

many of you are missing the POINT...... a 22year old male has a hard time hooking up with a 22 year old female..... Really think about.... Girls for the most part (90%) dont like to date guys their age.... Now when we are talking about women who have experied 35+, they love the young men.... So really is it that wrong for a 22 year old to hook up with a 16 year old.... Remember girls like like women at 16...... And for those of you who think a 16 year is not hot is smoking some good sh*t....Go to any High School and you will see a ton of hot chicks who are 16,17 walking around who pass for 18 to 21.... It's like this..... Guys, when we are young HAVE to date younger because the girls the same age wont give them the time of day... And when those guys grow up and start to make money, then the women the same age want them but by then those same guys can get any 18 year old or 21 year old......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> many of you are missing the POINT...... a 22year old male has a hard time hooking up with a 22 year old female..... Really think about.... Girls for the most part (90%) dont like to date guys their age.... Now when we are talking about women who have experied 35+, they love the young men.... So really is it that wrong for a 22 year old to hook up with a 16 year old.... Remember girls like like women at 16...... And for those of you who think a 16 year is not hot is smoking some good sh*t....Go to any High School and you will see a ton of hot chicks who are 16,17 walking around who pass for 18 to 21.... It's like this..... Guys, when we are young HAVE to date younger because the girls the same age wont give them the time of day... And when those guys grow up and start to make money, then the women the same age want them but by then those same guys can get any 18 year old or 21 year old......












Personally....I would laugh my ass off if I had a 22 year old friend that was dating a 16 year old. IMO...that is so pathetic...I would rather go without then sink to that level.

"Hey guys...I would like to go to the bar with you...but me and the old-lady have a full day planned......first we are going to sneak into an "R" rated movie...and then I need to go try on a tux for her Jr. prom.......and to top it off.....I need to have her back before 9:00 because it is a school night!"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Personally....I would laugh my ass off if I had a 22 year old friend that was dating a 16 year old. IMO...that is so pathetic...I would rather go without then sink to that level.
> 
> "Hey guys...I would like to go to the bar with you...but me and the old-lady have a full day planned......first we are going to sneak into an "R" rated movie...and then I need to go try on a tux for her Jr. prom.......and to top it off.....I need to have her back before 9:00 because it is a school night!"


Yup, it's funny but it happens..... Okay maybe 18 but really it happens..... A lot of hot chicks dont date their age, only date older..... I guess it's the money thing..... Heck I work in a college and a lot of the female students talk about their men who are over 30 years old.... The other day a girl was saying that her BF who is a some type of CEO would be helping her pay for school.....


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm 21 and would hook up with a 16 year old, wouldnt even think twice. I'd even go down to the legal age of 14 if she appeared to be older. Which is rare at 14, but I've met girls that young that look like alot of 20 year olds.

Dating is different though. Young girls are psychopaths


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

First the post is a fake, this is a post from some dude touching himself dreaming that he could pick up some girl as easy as this supposed mall excursion trolling for babes, if he could come up with crap like that he'd maybe get a girl his own age, his lines are crap though. Anyone who would have sex with a 16 year old is a pedophile, with the exception of another kid, they are still forming emotionally. Would it be okay for someone to have sex with some one with downs syndrome if they looked like Jessica Alba? i realize that that's not the case but hypothetically. And all you guys saying it's okay because YOU'RE doing it are also sick and in no way does that make it okay, I stress IMO.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> I'm 21 and would hook up with a 16 year old, wouldnt even think twice. I'd even go down to the legal age of 14 if she appeared to be older. Which is rare at 14, but I've met girls that young that look like alot of 20 year olds.
> 
> Dating is different though. Young girls are psychopaths











I didnt even date 14 year olds when I was 14.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I'm 21 and would hook up with a 16 year old, wouldnt even think twice. I'd even go down to the legal age of 14 if she appeared to be older. Which is rare at 14, but I've met girls that young that look like alot of 20 year olds.
> 
> Dating is different though. Young girls are psychopaths











I didnt even date 14 year olds when I was 14.
[/quote]

because they were dating 18-20 year olds








When I was 18 I was dating a 16 year old. And she was insane. So now I'm seeing a girl who's 19 and its alot different. The maturity level is alot more bearable.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

RBPFan said:


> I didnt even date 14 year olds when I was 14.


They say it's hard to find a 14 year old girl who is a virgin nowadays.....


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Anyone who finds a 16 year old attractive is a pedophile,


 Does a 16 year not have a body of a 18 or 21 year old? Maybe the minds are not the same but you can not deny the body....
[/quote]

Exactly. Anybody who denies that fact is just pretending not to notice because they have it in there minds that its wrong from the start.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Understood, but that doesn't mean that they're in play for men over the age of 18...



sadboy said:


> I didnt even date 14 year olds when I was 14.


They say it's hard to find a 14 year old girl who is a virgin nowadays.....
[/quote]


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> Anyone who finds a 16 year old attractive is a pedophile,


I guess that makes me a pedophile then..... I have no problem admiting it when I see a women or girl how you put it and say, "hey that girl looks hot or attractive" regardless of her age. Is that wrong, I think not.... Do not female's mature faster then men? *Does a 16 year not have a body of a 18 or 21 year old?* Maybe the minds are not the same but you can not deny the body....
[/quote]
Um....no....a 16 year old girl has the body of a 16 year old girl.

You guys can make every effort to justify your behavior....imo....anyone that is 20+ that dates someone in HS is pathetic...no way around it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Understood, but that doesn't mean that they're in play for men over the age of 18...


was it wrong for me to date a 15 year old who was a in the 10th grade when I was a senior in HS? I was 19.....

I think not.....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Anyone who finds a 16 year old attractive is a pedophile,


I guess that makes me a pedophile then..... I have no problem admiting it when I see a women or girl how you put it and say, "hey that girl looks hot or attractive" regardless of her age. Is that wrong, I think not.... Do not female's mature faster then men? *Does a 16 year not have a body of a 18 or 21 year old?* Maybe the minds are not the same but you can not deny the body....
[/quote]
Um....no....a 16 year old girl has the body of a 16 year old girl.

You guys can make every effort to justify your behavior....imo....anyone that is 20+ that dates someone in HS is pathetic...no way around it.
[/quote]

Couldnt agree more. Im 22 and there is no way I would date someone who isnt at least 21. Reason one would be that they cant go to the bar (legally)if they aren't 21, and im not going to get into that argument with some chick. Second, most of the 18 year old college freshman girls are immature as hell and annoy the sh*t out of me. I can understand how a guy that is over 20 would want a 16 year old girl, and that is if he cant get someone his age. I don't see the draw of being with a girl that doesn't even understand how life works yet, no matter how hot she is...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> You guys can make every effort to justify your behavior....imo....anyone that is 20+ that dates someone in HS is pathetic...no way around it.





> *So your saying that a 21 year old male who dates a girl who is 17 is pathetic? I guess but people are different....*


Yes. This is the same looser that still lives in his parents basement. When you leave HS....leave HS. Is there something wrong with dating women your own age...especially when you are in your college years...or is it that men that age are so immature they are scared of women their own age?


> *I was 19 when I was a senior in HS, so I guess I was wrong to date anybody in HS since all the girls where not 18 yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said guys 20+. I think it is fine to date your peers...when I was 20...I didnt consider 16 year old kids my peers. 


> was it wrong for me to date a 15 year old who was a in the 10th grade when I was a senior in HS? I was 19.....
> 
> I think not.....


I would have made fun of you...but that is because my group of friends at 19 would not even think to date someone so young....you have been teased to death for it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yes. This is the same looser that still lives in his parents basement. When you leave HS....leave HS. Is there something wrong with dating women your own age...especially when you are in your college years...or is it that men that age are so immature they are scared of women their own age?


I argee with some of your points but I have to say that many girls who are 21 will NOT date their age group..... That is just the way I see it.... I have seen it first hand


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> Yes. This is the same looser that still lives in his parents basement. When you leave HS....leave HS. Is there something wrong with dating women your own age...especially when you are in your college years...or is it that men that age are so immature they are scared of women their own age?


I argee with some of your points but I have to say that many girls who are 21 will NOT date their age group..... That is just the way I see it.... I have seen it first hand
[/quote]
Im sure there are....but anyone that rejects an entire group of people because they are are their age.....would not be someone that would interest me anyways. I have always been turned off by shallow skanks. But imo...just because there are some women that will only date older men...for some odd reason.....that doesnt justify going after children because they are more impressionable.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> Anyone who finds a 16 year old attractive is a pedophile,


 Does a 16 year not have a body of a 18 or 21 year old? Maybe the minds are not the same but you can not deny the body....
[/quote]

Exactly. Anybody who denies that fact is just pretending not to notice because they have it in there minds that its wrong from the start.
[/quote]
What about the guy that is using the same justification to molest an 8 year old









Where do you draw the line? The authorities have drawn a line...but apparently that doesnt work for you...so how young is too young?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Is Ok boobah, i don't know why though i never liked guys my age....


Dont a lot of younger girls date older guys b/c it makes them feel older or more of a "woman"? They figure if they can get an older guy interested in her, that they aren't "little girls".

PS This goes both ways as older guys date younger girls to feel younger.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Anyone who finds a 16 year old attractive is a pedophile,


 Does a 16 year not have a body of a 18 or 21 year old? Maybe the minds are not the same but you can not deny the body....
[/quote]

Exactly. Anybody who denies that fact is just pretending not to notice because they have it in there minds that its wrong from the start.
[/quote]
What about the guy that is using the same justification to molest an 8 year old









Where do you draw the line? The authorities have drawn a line...but apparently that doesnt work for you...so how young is too young?
[/quote]

Do you need pictures to show you what a sexually mature female looks like?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

boozehound420 said:


> Anyone who finds a 16 year old attractive is a pedophile,


 Does a 16 year not have a body of a 18 or 21 year old? Maybe the minds are not the same but you can not deny the body....
[/quote]

Exactly. Anybody who denies that fact is just pretending not to notice because they have it in there minds that its wrong from the start.
[/quote]
What about the guy that is using the same justification to molest an 8 year old









Where do you draw the line? The authorities have drawn a line...but apparently that doesnt work for you...so how young is too young?
[/quote]

Do you need pictures to show you what a sexually mature female looks like?
[/quote]
Something tells me we do







.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> Do you need pictures to show you what a sexually mature female looks like?


What in the hell is the matter with you guys?
Whats your limit when you're high or had a few drinks 12? 13? Just so long as she's got a pair?
Sick fucks, 
Let me catch a 22 year old sniffing around my daughter and I will be putting some hurt on the guy..


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

sadboy said:


> I didnt even date 14 year olds when I was 14.


They say it's hard to find a 14 year old girl who is a virgin nowadays.....
[/quote]

I'm 16, still in high school, and hang around with alot of 14-15-16 year old girls. First off, your not a pedophile, theres alot of hotties out there, but I will say this is false. Unless I'm extremely out of the know (which is possible) there are VERY FEW girls who have had sex that I know of, they are all stoner/loser dropouts and then there is one couple that has been dating for a few years, other than that nobody really even considers it. I would say (and there is alot of proof on this) that there is alot less sex going around thesedays, especially in high school.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I felt weird the other day, I had to drop something off for my girlfriend at her highshool. you know everyone must have been thinking I was her dad or something. (im 30yo now)

but man, is she a little cutie!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> What in the hell is the matter with you guys?
> Whats your limit when you're high or had a few drinks 12? 13? *Just so long as she's got a pair?*
> Sick f*cks,
> Let me catch a 22 year old sniffing around my daughter and I will be putting some hurt on the guy..


I dont think a guy wants any girl despite age if she's "got a pair"*

*Sarcasm noted just incase


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that guys a f*cking losser...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> I didnt even date 14 year olds when I was 14.


They say it's hard to find a 14 year old girl who is a virgin nowadays.....
[/quote]

I'm 16, still in high school, and hang around with alot of 14-15-16 year old girls. First off, your not a pedophile, theres alot of hotties out there, but I will say this is false. Unless I'm extremely out of the know (which is possible) there are VERY FEW girls who have had sex that I know of, they are all stoner/loser dropouts and then there is one couple that has been dating for a few years, other than that nobody really even considers it. I would say (and there is alot of proof on this) that there is alot less sex going around thesedays, especially in high school.
[/quote]

depends on where you live.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

all I know is that if I ever have a daughter, then I all I can do is guide her and teach her. A teenager regardless of male/female is going to do what they want with who they want. Parents have no control over this. The problem with is men in general is that we dont want some guy trying to mount their little girl like they use to do when they where young.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

sadboy said:


> many of you are missing the POINT...... a 22year old male has a hard time hooking up with a 22 year old female..... Really think about.... Girls for the most part (90%) dont like to date guys their age.... Now when we are talking about women who have experied 35+, they love the young men.... So really is it that wrong for a 22 year old to hook up with a 16 year old.... Remember girls like like women at 16...... And for those of you who think a 16 year is not hot is smoking some good sh*t....Go to any High School and you will see a ton of hot chicks who are 16,17 walking around who pass for 18 to 21.... It's like this..... Guys, when we are young HAVE to date younger because the girls the same age wont give them the time of day... And when those guys grow up and start to make money, then the women the same age want them but by then those same guys can get any 18 year old or 21 year old......










i never had a problem getting chicks my age an older, pfffffff 18 just before i went into the army i banged the sh*t out of a chick that used to babysit me when i was like 7 :laugh: and she was 10 years older then me, actually i dated quite of few 20++ year olds i met down at victory drive and all over :laugh: and i was 18 shiitt actually i loved them older chicks 28-40 all they wanted to do is f*ck no hassles..actually once i hit 18 and got out of highschool i don't think i ever dated a chick that was under 20 again, not by choice but c'mon a highschool chick-doesn't know chit-wants to tie your ass down or 20 and up-knows how to party-knows what the f*ck i want and doesn't have a problem with it :laugh:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Tibs said:


> I didnt even date 14 year olds when I was 14.


They say it's hard to find a 14 year old girl who is a virgin nowadays.....
[/quote]

I'm 16, still in high school, and hang around with alot of 14-15-16 year old girls. First off, your not a pedophile, theres alot of hotties out there, but I will say this is false. Unless I'm extremely out of the know (which is possible) there are VERY FEW girls who have had sex that I know of, they are all stoner/loser dropouts and then there is one couple that has been dating for a few years, other than that nobody really even considers it. I would say (and there is alot of proof on this) that there is alot less sex going around thesedays, especially in high school.
[/quote]

i agree...however, it's REALLY hard to find a 21 year old virgin...almost impossible dare i say. i've met 3 total 2 girls and a dude.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I myself have been with lots of older chicks... All I am saying is that for the most part, chicks dont date their age.... I never said anything about one nightstands.......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> all I know is that if I ever have a daughter, then I all I can do is guide her and teach her. A teenager regardless of male/female is going to do what they want with who they want. Parents have no control over this. The problem with is men in general is that we dont want some guy trying to mount their little girl like they use to do when they where young.


No...the problem is predators that sexually assault girls that are too immature to make an informed/intelligent decision about consent. That is why there are laws to protect them. I am shocked at how ignorant some of you sound. 14 year old boys are supposed to be attracted to 14 year old girls.....22 year old men are not. Your attraction level should mature as you do...that is why any sane 40 year old man doesnt go after a 14 year old girl...because you view them as children and are not attracted to them sexually. Once a person hits 18 they should be mature enough to make an intelligent decision about who they way to be sexual with...and not be coerced by someone more mature. What do you guys do for fun....hang out at playgrounds and scope out your next victim....unbelievable.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> all I know is that if I ever have a daughter, then I all I can do is guide her and teach her. A teenager regardless of male/female is going to do what they want with who they want. Parents have no control over this. The problem with is men in general is that we dont want some guy trying to mount their little girl like they use to do when they where young.


No...the problem is predators that sexually assault girls that are too immature to make an informed/intelligent decision about consent. That is why there are laws to protect them. I am shocked at how ignorant some of you sound. *14 year old boys are supposed to be attracted to 14 year old girls.....22 year old men are not. * Your attraction level should mature as you do...that is why any sane 40 year old man doesnt go after a 14 year old girl...because you view them as children and are not attracted to them sexually. Once a person hits 18 they should be mature enough to make an intelligent decision about who they way to be sexual with...and not be coerced by someone more mature. What do you guys do for fun....hang out at playgrounds and scope out your next victim....unbelievable.
[/quote]

What I am saying is that it is hard to know what the girl's age is by just looking at them. I'm talking about 14 years olds to 26 year olds.

I use to bounce at a club and I was amazed how many women looked like 16 or 17 and where really 26. I would know their age by scaning their ID cards in order to make sure it was real. I was also amazed to see girls who where under 18 trying to get into 21 and over clubs but looked over 21. I have meet some girls at clubs and found out they where 17 or 16 by asking them their DOB.
I agree that any person who knowly goes after a minor is wrong. I will not disargee with that.
But lots of girls nowadays, or even since the early 90's have been trying to look older or act older (thinks to MTV).

GG do you ever go to clubs that 21 to 28 years old hang out at?
I do and lots of girls are not 21, some are 18 to 20 and some are even 14 to 17 but pass or at least look over 21.

That's all I am saying.....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> all I know is that if I ever have a daughter, then I all I can do is guide her and teach her. A teenager regardless of male/female is going to do what they want with who they want. Parents have no control over this. The problem with is men in general is that we dont want some guy trying to mount their little girl like they use to do when they where young.


No...the problem is predators that sexually assault girls that are too immature to make an informed/intelligent decision about consent. That is why there are laws to protect them. I am shocked at how ignorant some of you sound. 14 year old boys are supposed to be attracted to 14 year old girls.....22 year old men are not. Your attraction level should mature as you do...that is why any sane 40 year old man doesnt go after a 14 year old girl...because you view them as children and are not attracted to them sexually. Once a person hits 18 they should be mature enough to make an intelligent decision about who they way to be sexual with...and not be coerced by someone more mature. What do you guys do for fun....hang out at playgrounds and scope out your next victim....unbelievable.
[/quote]

pretty much sums it up....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

sadboy said:


> all I know is that if I ever have a daughter, then I all I can do is guide her and teach her. A teenager regardless of male/female is going to do what they want with who they want. Parents have no control over this. The problem with is men in general is that we dont want some guy trying to mount their little girl like they use to do when they where young.


No...the problem is predators that sexually assault girls that are too immature to make an informed/intelligent decision about consent. That is why there are laws to protect them. I am shocked at how ignorant some of you sound. *14 year old boys are supposed to be attracted to 14 year old girls.....22 year old men are not. * Your attraction level should mature as you do...that is why any sane 40 year old man doesnt go after a 14 year old girl...because you view them as children and are not attracted to them sexually. Once a person hits 18 they should be mature enough to make an intelligent decision about who they way to be sexual with...and not be coerced by someone more mature. What do you guys do for fun....hang out at playgrounds and scope out your next victim....unbelievable.
[/quote]

What I am saying is that it is hard to know what the girl's age is by just looking at them. I'm talking about 14 years olds to 26 year olds.

I use to bounce at a club and I was amazed how many women looked like 16 or 17 and where really 26. I would know their age by scaning their ID cards in order to make sure it was real. I was also amazed to see girls who where under 18 trying to get into 21 and over clubs but looked over 21. I have meet some girls at clubs and found out they where 17 or 16 by asking them their DOB.
I agree that any person who knowly goes after a minor is wrong. I will not disargee with that.
But lots of girls nowadays, or even since the early 90's have been trying to look older or act older (thinks to MTV).

GG do you ever go to clubs that 21 to 28 years old hang out at?
I do and lots of girls are not 21, some are 18 to 20 and some are even 14 to 17 but pass or at least look over 21.

That's all I am saying.....
[/quote]

id say 18 and up but if your 20 and up the key word is "once" you find out regardless of looks that shes only 14-16 theirs supposed to be a little voice inside you that says "sh*t, shes still a baby" , immature could be another word, doesn't know any better but you do and this is the reason why these animals are called sexual "predators" and f*ck even prisoners murderers and thieves can't think of one reason why they should be allowed to exist..


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> all I know is that if I ever have a daughter, then I all I can do is guide her and teach her. A teenager regardless of male/female is going to do what they want with who they want. Parents have no control over this. The problem with is men in general is that we dont want some guy trying to mount their little girl like they use to do when they where young.


No...the problem is predators that sexually assault girls that are too immature to make an informed/intelligent decision about consent. That is why there are laws to protect them. I am shocked at how ignorant some of you sound. 14 year old boys are supposed to be attracted to 14 year old girls.....22 year old men are not. Your attraction level should mature as you do...that is why any sane 40 year old man doesnt go after a 14 year old girl...because you view them as children and are not attracted to them sexually. Once a person hits 18 they should be mature enough to make an intelligent decision about who they way to be sexual with...and not be coerced by someone more mature. What do you guys do for fun....hang out at playgrounds and scope out your next victim....unbelievable.
[/quote]

The difference in opinions might have alot to with different locations. Around here the 16-18 year old girls are party animals. House parties every weekend, and for them to have a fun social life they need a guy with a job, car, etc. Most of the girls over 19, who attend clubs are just that, club chicks. Clubs are more a girl hang out then anything else. A place for girls to go get smashed togethor and go nuts, not to pick up guys. All the girls I went to highschool with are now in that catagory. I tend to stick to the house parties, where you meet the younger girls. And bars where you meet the sane older girls, meet a group of them and hope they like to party. Like me and a my buddies recently did.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

well if your a 20 and up years old, and going to house parties looking for 14-16 year olds, this level of scumbaggedness (sp?) will only continue to develope itself and expand until eventually you will get what you deserve


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Liquid said:


> well if your a 20 and up years old, and going to house parties looking for 14-16 year olds, this level of scumbaggedness (sp?) will only continue to develope itself and expand until eventually you will get what you deserve


14,15 is young for what you see at parties, the groups of girls are 16+, with some of there friends being younger. All groups seem to have a few younger girls hangin out with the older ones.

IT has nothing to do with people going out looking for younger girls. Its just how the social networks are around here. I think its great that multiple age groups can get togethor and have a good time. No more seniors vs. freshman bullshit. Graduates vs. seniors etc. etc.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wheres Chris Hanson when you need him haha


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

joey said:


> sounds sick to me, but here in canada, consensual sex is legal with parents permission at 14, and at 16 it is legal period!
> sick i know but makes you wonder why montreal is the sex capitol of the world........ and yet im not getting any


LOL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> Wheres Chris Hanson when you need him haha


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

This weak validation of pedophilia is just a strong reflection upon yourselves. Just because you go to a place and the chick isn't interested in you doesn't mean that they've chosen THAT club to be a-sexual at, you just have nothing to offer them therefore they aren't attracted to you so you go pick up chicks that are enamored by your pseudo sophistication at places that cater to those types of children. Agreed that house parties provide a quieter setting or more of a chance to talk because you know blah and I know blah so lemme introduce myself but that doesn't mean you can't throw a party at your house/apt. And for people who feel awkward dropping stuff off at their girlfriend's high school, you probably felt that way because you should. Put your self in the position of the family of the person whose innocence your taking and you would want to end that thief's life or at least lay some hurt. Just try and have some empathy before you let your dick talk for you.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dewayne2 said:


> Hi. Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> I found this in a fitness forum.
> 
> ...


I hear your concern my sister is 13 years younger then me and I AM NERVOUS AS ALL HELL! She is just 14!

I get scared but the biggest problem today is that young girls that are 14 and older look as if they are 18!!! Its crazy and scary.
I say no my man! A BIG NO!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

From a historic perspective it is very intersting how values of right and wrong change. A lot of things today were totally unthinkable and unacceptable in regency times(thats late 17th, early 18th century to you) and a lot of the things there unthinkable and unacceptable today.

Back then it was not seen as wrong nor was it uncommon that women/girls married as young as the age of 15, it was completely acceptable and nothing strange about it. As was marrige between cousins... which today seems somewhat...taboo.

So in the end, what is really right and what is wrong? do we look back and say that people centuries ago were pervs and pedophiles? Or what would they have said of us... allowing women to walk around virtually nude on the beach or on the streets for that matter from their perspective.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

well part of the reason 14 was "ok" was that the life expectancy was shorter. Girls matured earlier so a 40 yr old person was considered old already. People simply died sooner back then.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

diddye said:


> well part of the reason 14 was "ok" was that the life expectancy was shorter. Girls matured earlier so a 40 yr old person was considered old already. People simply died sooner back then.


there are still people in central asia that practice early marriage. girls are put into marriage at around 15-16 years of age. they're not allowed to have sex until 18, of course, but they're married to a man.

it was also strange and barbaric for people to be piercing their faces and other parts of their body...seen as a savage thing to do. and it was okay to burn people on stakes, stone people, and put people out for public humiliation. marriage isn't the only thing that has changed since then.


----------

